# Burton Step Ons?



## givol (Feb 22, 2021)

I have been looking at just getting new bindings and boots. I have been really into the Burton Step On bindings as my friends all have them and leave me behind when strapping up. Does anyone have any suggestions on what Boot I should get for them as I truly dont know. I currently have Ride Jacksons and I dont like them that much, they have to be really tight on me to carve well and then it cuts off all the circulation to my feet. I dont know if I just want a dual zone tightening boot, a stiffer boot, or if its just my current bindings dont get tight enough because they are chewed up (2003 Burton Customs that haven't been replaced since they were bought by my Uncle). I board in mostly Eastern USA slopes unless I get one or two chances to go out west. Im really into carving and quick reaction of the board from any input i give it. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I have NX2-GT Hybrid bindings and I am very happy with them, very responsive.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I started snowboarding with Ride Jackson Boas. I'm now using Ride Lassos, which are dual boa (although not really dual-zone). Much better fit, and very comfortable.

I think if you go with Burton Step-ons, you are limited to whatever boots Burton makes that are compatible. Flow bindings are as fast to get into and out of, if not faster, and don't limit you to a specific brand of boot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

If your friends like their set up, you can get your own too. In terms of boot size you have to make sure you have the right size snowboarding shoes not your sneaker size(check out wiredsports shoe size chart) Dual zone boots are good because you can manipulate your tightness between your ankle and shin. Medium stiffness is ideal for all around use. As SEWishred mentioned,he has the NX2-GT hybrid bindings and they are good/responsive binding, i have the Flow fuse GT-hybrid and they are good and responsive as well, but i switched to the Step-ons two seasons ago and bought another one recently


----------



## givol (Feb 22, 2021)

t21 said:


> If your friends like their set up, you can get your own too. In terms of boot size you have to make sure you have the right size snowboarding shoes not your sneaker size(check out wiredsports shoe size chart) Dual zone boots are good because you can manipulate your tightness between your ankle and shin. Medium stiffness is ideal for all around use. As SEWishred mentioned,he has the NX2-GT hybrid bindings and they are good/responsive binding, i have the Flow fuse GT-hybrid and they are good and responsive as well, but i switched to the Step-ons two seasons ago and bought another one recently


What boots do you use and why?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I can get my NX2-GTs extremely tight without foot pain, and they are all metal so there is no flex. It does what I tell it to, and it's on a Hot Knife so it's really responsive. I'm just curious if anyone else has gone from something as stiff as NX2-GTs to Burton step ons and how they felt about it? Don't mean to hijack the thread, I just don't see how only a boot can lock you in as well as something like a Flow binding with active strap.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

givol said:


> What boots do you use and why?


I'm using sz.9 Photon Wide boots. are you asking me why about the boots or the reason why i switched to step on?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

SEWiShred said:


> I can get my NX2-GTs extremely tight without foot pain, and they are all metal so there is no flex. It does what I tell it to, and it's on a Hot Knife so it's really responsive. I'm just curious if anyone else has gone from something as stiff as NX2-GTs to Burton step ons and how they felt about it? Don't mean to hijack the thread, I just don't see how only a boot can lock you in as well as something like a Flow binding with active strap.


My second flow bindings a few years back was the NX2-AT fusion strap and i had it on Ride Antic 163, and it was stiff and heavy. It's responsive for me too but it was just too heavy especially by the end of the day. When they came up with the Fuse style, thats were i switched to. don't get me wrong i like flow bindings and i even converted a fusion strap to hybrid because it's more responsive compared to fusion strap. I too was skeptical at first with the Step-on until i bought one for a lesser price(from a forum member),got the boots, rode it for the weekend and i was hooked.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have Burton Step On with Photon boots. I love the Step Ons. Got them last season. Was using straps for two days this season trying out the Cartel X. Great bindings but miserable response when you compare to the step ons... And the Cartel Xs are known to be responsive. I rode with regular Photon as well.

Not sure why I bought strap bindings again. Haha I need to get more step on bindings to out fit other boards. 

Important thing is if the boots will fit you. DC also makes boots compatible with the Burton Step Ons.

Get your foot measured find the right size. Sizing is very important with step Ons


----------



## Gnubie42 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sizing is everything For damn sure! I recently switched to StepOns this year to help with lower back issues and Absolutely love them. That said the tricky part is finding boot that fits. Like others have said you are currently limited with boots choices. My setup last year was Size 9 burton motos with burton custom bindings. I was fitted into Burton photons size 9Wide and even after heat molding and riding they just destroyed my forward foot. Pressure point on forward toe... Had to remove part of my toenail after it caused ingrown nail. My foot measures 26.5cm and 10.5cm wide and have a high arch. After that I decided to try the DC shoes Control dual boa boot which I read runs bit on smaller side so went up to 9.5. Not the smartest choice buying Unseen But Couldn’t find them anywhere locally to try on. It was a bit big but even with that they felt way More comfortable. After visit to a boot fitter they added butterfly wrap around back Of liner with small shim and bootdoc high arch insole and man what a difference! Totally saved this season and StepOns for me. I’m hopeing that other makers get in the game and offer a boot with enough room in the toe box so I don’t have to size up. Just my experience with the process Hope it helps in some way.


----------

